# Happy 3rd Birthday Gracie!



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Today is Gracie's "official" birthday. The litter started on 1/18/06 but she was not born until after midnight so we celebrate for 2 days in our house









Opening her present:



























Outside in the snow:


















Mean Mommy! Making Gracie wait to take her cookies!!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

She looks very pleased with how her birthday went. She in fact emailed me and said that every day should be her birthday....

She's lovely.

Jennifer


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

So YOU'RE who she's been texting?!!!








I see all these texts in my "sent" box that say "rgei8hjniorgnjvpjh9q 5hg0v89uj9jg8034uj09rpjhg" and now I know what she's been doing


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday sweetheart







Gracie!! Grimmi sends slurps an wags an snuggles your way. Happy 3rd, pretty girlie!!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Hooray Happy Birthday Miss Gracie!!! 
Looks like you are enjoying your presents too!!!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 3 Gracie, my kind of girl, a 2-day celebration!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Gracie! Don't let your Mom freeze you in that snow!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I can't believe she's 3 - I remember when you got her! Happy, happy birthday beautiful Gracie!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday Gracie.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Happy Birthday, Gracie girl!

Looks like you got a lot of special gifts!!


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm late in replying but Happy Bday Gracie!!!








Seems like just yesterday you were sleeping on your brother....LOL


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Belated







x 3 Gracie!


----------

